# Problem finding PX4 Storm .40 F Type Online



## Dauntless (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm interested in the PX4 Storm F Type in the compact version, I can find the full and the sub-compact on a ton of sites, but not what I'm looking for. Does anyone know of any sites with F type compact in .40 S&W?

Thanks


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The PX4 Compact .40 may not be available yet. According to Beretta's web site it was to be available in Oct. 2011, Beretta is not the best on release dates.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Contact the folks at my local shop, Mace Sports. They have several listed as available on their new gun list and prices are always competitive. It's a family business with excellent service.


----------

